# Octavius Winslow



## heartoflesh (Dec 12, 2005)

Anyone familar with this gentleman? I wasn't until I stumbled upon this site. It's got quite a few good books online. Right now I'm reading Winslow's PERSONAL DECLENSION & REVIVAL OF RELIGION IN THE SOUL and it's very good. He's very warm and devotional in his style. A bit different from the harder-edged J.C. Ryle I've been soaking up lately.


----------



## DTK (Dec 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rick Larson_
> Anyone familar with this gentleman? I wasn't until I stumbled upon this site. It's got quite a few good books online. Right now I'm reading Winslow's PERSONAL DECLENSION & REVIVAL OF RELIGION IN THE SOUL and it's very good. He's very warm and devotional in his style. A bit different from the harder-edged J.C. Ryle I've been soaking up lately.


The same thing can be said for Octavius Winslow's _The Precious Things of God_.

DTK


----------



## Mayflower (Dec 13, 2005)

I love his writtings!!!!


----------



## Mayflower (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rick Larson_
> Anyone familar with this gentleman? I wasn't until I stumbled upon this site. It's got quite a few good books online. Right now I'm reading Winslow's PERSONAL DECLENSION & REVIVAL OF RELIGION IN THE SOUL and it's very good. He's very warm and devotional in his style. A bit different from the harder-edged J.C. Ryle I've been soaking up lately.



I just started to read PERSONAL DECLENSION & REVIVAL OF RELIGION IN THE SOUL, it's a great book. Iam planning to buy more of his books, also the letters of his mother Mary Winslow are


----------



## ANT (Dec 23, 2005)

Yes .... He is very good!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 14, 2006)

There is a brief bio of him here.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Dec 14, 2006)

Man, I love that guy. Read him on grace gems. Thank God for that site!
Here's a message of Winslow's on another site. If you know anyone struggling in thier christian life, print this out and give it to them. It's a wonderful message.
http://www.shilohonline.org/articles/winslow/backslider_returning.htm
Backsliders Returning


----------



## JOwen (Dec 14, 2006)

It does not get any better for experimental Calvinism. RHB's latest publication,




is also a must have. What a book.


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 14, 2006)

JOwen said:


> It does not get any better for experimental Calvinism. RHB's latest publication,
> 
> 
> 
> is also a must have. What a book.



as is the newest Banner title, "Soul Depths and Soul Heights", by Winslow on Psalm 130. 






Todd


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Dec 14, 2006)

Good ole Octavius Winslow. Been reading him for years. A pastor friend of mine back home has a bunch of his writings in his personal library.

Loved his book on the work of the Holy Spirit.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 5, 2007)

Octavius Winslow died on March 5, 1878.


----------

